# VEVO Error (3)



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have a problem while I try to check my visa status in VEVO.
The following error message appears: 


> The following errors have been encountered:
> 
> Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you or refer to the online help.


I have to say this is happening only when I try to check my visa status. When I check my wife's status it is working. Only for me it is not and I am afraid that let's say I have to board the plane and the lady is checking my visa maybe it will not work and I won't be able to board the plane.

Does anyone else encountered this problem?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes FiveTd, even I had the same problem for a day or two after my visa approval but worked fine after that so it shouldn't be a problem. Check back again in next couple of days...


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Provide only the below fields, dont provide, Visa grant number reference number


TRN
Password
Passport
DOB
Country

-Rams


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Yes FiveTd, even I had the same problem for a day or two after my visa approval but worked fine after that so it shouldn't be a problem. Check back again in next couple of days...


Thanks.
Today I checked again and it is working.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did you check it before the letter of grant from CO? We checked the visa status for the primary applicant and found it's granted but couldn't check for dependent


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I am facing the same issue, have got grant email and I could verify visa entitlement for my wife and daughter on VEVO, but mine is returning error.

Its been 3 days since grant, I am getting little worried now. My CO hasn't responded back, any advise guys?

Thanks 
-hamster


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing the same issue, have got grant email and I could verify visa entitlement for my wife and daughter on VEVO, but mine is returning error.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem.........
It works for my wife and kid. But showing error for me........


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I am having the same problem.........
> It works for my wife and kid. But showing error for me........


Do you have plan to get visa label printed on passports?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Do you have plan to get visa label printed on passports?


I have mailed my CO regarding the error. She replied that VEVO is not the system used by border security. She have checked all the online system where border security will check our visa status and confirmed that those are working fine. She requested to bring the grant letter with me where her details is written and any problem arise then anyone can call her to confirm our visa status although she confirmed that she anticipated that no problem will occur. 

Now the question is should I label visa to our passport. But not sure about that and I haven't find anyone in BD till now who have travelled without visa label. There are lot indians who have already travelled without visa label in singapore, thai and malaysia airlines and everything was ok except their grant letter copy was demanded while entering immigration lounge.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have mailed my CO regarding the error. She replied that VEVO is not the system used by border security. She have checked all the online system where border security will check our visa status and confirmed that those are working fine. She requested to bring the grant letter with me where her details is written and any problem arise then anyone can call her to confirm our visa status although she confirmed that she anticipated that no problem will occur.
> 
> Now the question is should I label visa to our passport. But not sure about that and I haven't find anyone in BD till now who have travelled without visa label. There are lot indians who have already travelled without visa label in singapore, thai and malaysia airlines and everything was ok except their grant letter copy was demanded while entering immigration lounge.


In my personal opinion, it is better to get the visa label to avoid any kind of harassment.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> In my personal opinion, it is better to get the visa label to avoid any kind of harassment.


Thanks for your suggestion...........


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have mailed my CO regarding the error. She replied that VEVO is not the system used by border security. She have checked all the online system where border security will check our visa status and confirmed that those are working fine. She requested to bring the grant letter with me where her details is written and any problem arise then anyone can call her to confirm our visa status although she confirmed that she anticipated that no problem will occur.
> 
> Now the question is should I label visa to our passport. But not sure about that and I haven't find anyone in BD till now who have travelled without visa label. There are lot indians who have already travelled without visa label in singapore, thai and malaysia airlines and everything was ok except their grant letter copy was demanded while entering immigration lounge.


Thanks for sharing the info.

I've spoken to my CO as well, he said there are many people who are facing same issue with VEVO, and this has been escalated to management. He has asked me to check again in 7 days, if still its not working, he will look it up for me.

In my opinion, there is no point wasting money on visa label, as shared by many expats here, grant letter works everywhere. It's good to have, but isn't required.

-hamster


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hamster said:


> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I've spoken to my CO as well, he said there are many people who are facing same issue with VEVO, and this has been escalated to management. He has asked me to check again in 7 days, if still its not working, he will look it up for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. When are you planning to move?................


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks mate. When are you planning to move?................


I'll be moving in Jan. When are you moving? And where are you heading?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hamster said:


> I'll be moving in Jan. When are you moving? And where are you heading?



Mate, our visa is 190WA. We will move to Perth. Hopefully on December. Now contacting friends to find a temporary accommodation. How about you? Where are you heading? Do u have family?

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Mate, our visa is 190WA. We will move to Perth. Hopefully on December. Now contacting friends to find a temporary accommodation. How about you? Where are you heading? Do u have family?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Ours is 190 as well, have got sponsorship from NSW, so we are going to Sydney.

We are a family of three, hopefully we all will be moving together, fingers x'ed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hamster said:


> Ours is 190 as well, have got sponsorship from NSW, so we are going to Sydney.
> 
> We are a family of three, hopefully we all will be moving together, fingers x'ed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


OK mate. Do u have any job offer?

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> OK mate. Do u have any job offer?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


None as of now. What about you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hamster said:


> None as of now. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Just opened a bank account at NAB. Now strongly trying for accommodation. Updated my LinkedIn profile. Trying to build network in construction community. Searching for list of companies working in construction industries. Asked for friends help to search for job. To many things to do!....


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Just opened a bank account at NAB. Now strongly trying for accommodation. Updated my LinkedIn profile. Trying to build network in construction community. Searching for list of companies working in construction industries. Asked for friends help to search for job. To many things to do!....


Too many things to do indeed!

All the best mate!


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Just opened a bank account at NAB. Now strongly trying for accommodation. Updated my LinkedIn profile. Trying to build network in construction community. Searching for list of companies working in construction industries. Asked for friends help to search for job. To many things to do!....


Hi Mate did you open account with NAB online from BD? and how about your Tax File Number, did you also obtain that? or is it even possible to open both without entering to Australia?

thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Hi Mate did you open account with NAB online from BD? and how about your Tax File Number, did you also obtain that? or is it even possible to open both without entering to Australia?
> 
> thanks.


NAB account yes, TFN no (you need to be onshore to do that).


----------



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

I got grant on 14, Jan. But iam unable to access VEVO. Should i register for it or by default i will have the access. I mean can i use the same IMMI account or need to create a new one 
Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Do we need to be onshore to check vevo


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

leonidas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got grant on 14, Jan. But iam unable to access VEVO. Should i register for it or by default i will have the access. I mean can i use the same IMMI account or need to create a new one
> Please let me know.
> Thanks



Hi Leonidas,

VEVO will be accessible by default, no need to register or anything. U can use Ur TRN or passport no. and a few other things and they should work. If you continue to have problems with access U can quickly call up the immi office during their work hours and they will help U revive it. But let me tell U, problems with VEVO are recurring, half the time the account is inaccessible  so don't really worry about it  If U have Ur grant letter nothing can stop U from visiting the country 

Thanks,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Do we need to be onshore to check vevo


Hi Samkalu,

U don't need to be onshore to check VEVO. The account should be open to see from anywhere a couple of days after U receive Ur grant 

Thanks,


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> U don't need to be onshore to check VEVO. The account should be open to see from anywhere a couple of days after U receive Ur grant
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks. Will try it out


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> U don't need to be onshore to check VEVO. The account should be open to see from anywhere a couple of days after U receive Ur grant
> 
> Thanks,


Worked fine. Sent a email to myself to verify. 

Thanks


----------



## Pixie Tan (Aug 4, 2014)

*vevo error 3*

I have same problem and have been checking daily since I was granted visa 3 days ago. I have 3 dependants with me and only one visa grant number.

One dependant is on shore doing her graduate studies and I am the main applicant. However visa grant with passport details and visa grant details etc are only given to this dependant while the rest of us are given enter by date.

Appreciate if someone in similar situation could help.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*VEVO Error*

I got grant on 2nd Sep-14. When I check for my info through VEVO, it is showing below error message only for main applicant

1. The details entered could not be found (when I used TRN)

2. Your query cannot be proceed as the system has encountered an error (3) (when I used VISA Grant Number)

But information showing for secondary applications is ok.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

it will be ok for main applicant after 10 days , dont worry about it


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> I got grant on 2nd Sep-14. When I check for my info through VEVO, it is showing below error message only for main applicant
> 
> 1. The details entered could not be found (when I used TRN)
> 
> ...


Hi mirza

are you still getting errror


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

NKF said:


> Hi mirza
> 
> are you still getting errror


Hello, my problem is resolved on 18th sep after communication in DIBP, Case Officer, High commission of BD.


----------



## allee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, 

I am getting error(3) message while checking my grant status on VEVO have you also faced the same problem? If yes what is the solution for that ?
I got my 189 visa grant in feb 2015 and at that time the error was there and still it is. 
Seniors waiting for your reply and suggestions, i am worried. :-(

Regards


----------

